# Texas Flood Tide



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice.....


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

That looks like a blast! Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Great job


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My best success on Sheepies has been to let the fly sink to the bottom once they see it. Maybe a very short inch or two bump to stir it off the bottom but basically let the tail on it and eat it.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

rakeel said:


> Howdy fellers, new guy from Texas here. My intro can be found *HERE.
> *
> Got out the other day and fished some high tides way back in the marsh. Found pods of reds working in the flooded spartina grass munching on crabs (or at least I assume crabs bc they'd only eat a crab pattern). Looked like dis
> 
> ...


Yep, "supermoon" full moon last weekend made for extremely high tides. Where, in general, might you have been?


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Galvetraz


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice. Fellow Microskiffer here in Corpus. Used to fish Galveston but moved to Gods country


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Matts said:


> Nice. Fellow Microskiffer here in Corpus. Used to fish Galveston but moved to Gods country


My folks live in Aransas Pass so I fish down that ways quite a bit as well. It's a good change of pace and different challenge than the muddy marshes of the upper coast.



ifsteve said:


> My best success on Sheepies has been to let the fly sink to the bottom once they see it. Maybe a very short inch or two bump to stir it off the bottom but basically let the tail on it and eat it.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try this soon


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Fish the sheepshead like a permit or carp - strip just enough to keep the line tight. They like very little fly movement. Smaller flies are better, but I've caught them on red flies fished super slow.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a sexy little crab pattern you got there......


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Where's that dude from Galveston that would freak out about giving away secret spots every time someone posted a pic of water and mentioned Galveston Bay? He's probably still lurking around here somewhere. If you are reading, sorry I forgot your name.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I wouldn't be sorry, he probably got his spots from here


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I wouldn't be sorry, he probably got his spots from here


I can tell exactly where the guy with the 80s 'stache and hat is fishing. Totally gonna hot spot the hell out of him.

Where I was fishing is no secret redfish location. There were a bunch of other boats out there, but not many could get back where La Chancla could get.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

HAHA sorry dude, I was referring to the guy that coconut groves was talking about. Sorry didn't mean to seem like I was trashing you.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@rakeel - there was a thread earlier this year posted by someone fishing Galv bay. It was a video and another member went off that the person was giving away locations. It was pretty heated, but overblown by the guy. No specific spots were given, but the guy new the spot, so it pissed him off.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> HAHA sorry dude, I was referring to the guy that coconut groves was talking about. Sorry didn't mean to seem like I was trashing you.


'Sall good man, I didn't see it like that. I was just joking around.


----------

